# Alliant 20/28 Shotshell Powder in Stock



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I got in a good amount of 8lb jugs for those of you looking to load 20 and 28 gauge ammo. 

Plenty of Red Dot in 8 and 1lb too. 

281-731-4850


----------

